# printing Labels



## Tengu (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

So I just started my wine making, and boy am I getting hooked. Now if only I liked to drink a lot of wine. LOL. Maybe that will come with age? 

Anyway so I designed a few labels for myself on things I want to try to make, and I'm just wondering what labels do you guys use? Just standard Avery one's or is there better ones to use to wine? 

As for my labels. I'm by no means a graphic artist of any type, but through the attached together in a couple of days. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 30, 2011)

great job. I also use Avery 8164. I like the last label the best.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya I like that one as well. They are all still a work in progress as my first batch of skeeter pee is just starting to clear. LOL 

Do you know if they have clear label's? I think it would look really professional if it was see-through... you know what I mean?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 30, 2011)

I tried clear Avery and they sucked. The color of the ink changed with the color of wine behind them. They are not a true clear either, a little foggy.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 30, 2011)

Good to know


----------



## Flem (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice looking labels, Tengu.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jul 1, 2011)

Labels are nice looking. I'd probably add the size of the bottle (750 ml?) and the %ABV into each lower corner.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice Labels!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 10, 2011)

Do they come off easy enough when you're done? I want to start labeling, up to now I've been using masking tape...It come off REAL easy


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes the Avery 8164 float off after a 15-30 miute soak


----------



## LabelValue (Sep 21, 2011)

The last one is definitely my favorite...um, not sure what I think about the 2nd one with the dripping blood. LOL.


----------



## Affe (Sep 21, 2011)

Interesting, is "Höllenhund" your last name, or something you came up with? If it is your surname, I'm curious what your ancestors did to acquire the term "hell hound" 

The last label is my favorite as well, though I also like your third label for Skeeter Pee with the lemon background.

I was considering printing out all of my labels on a laser printer at work, and using crayola markers to actually color each label myself. I feel that anything printed on inkjet looks too novice (from my cd-label printing days), and the hand colored labels would add a professional yet home-made look while preserving the clean lines given by the laser printer. Curious as to what others think about this idea.


----------



## joea132 (Sep 22, 2011)

Affe said:


> I was considering printing out all of my labels on a laser printer at work, and using crayola markers to actually color each label myself. I feel that anything printed on inkjet looks too novice (from my cd-label printing days), and the hand colored labels would add a professional yet home-made look while preserving the clean lines given by the laser printer. Curious as to what others think about this idea.



Back when I used to sell fake parking stickers in college I found that you have to go with a laser printer over inkjet in any type of wet of humid environment. This is especially true if you are using those label sheets that you have to moisten to get them sticky. And I agree that the quality is much better, at least I never got caught by campus police ::::


----------



## DasK (Sep 22, 2011)

Tengu said:


> Ya I like that one as well. They are all still a work in progress as my first batch of skeeter pee is just starting to clear. LOL
> 
> Do you know if they have clear label's? I think it would look really professional if it was see-through... you know what I mean?



A couple of years ago I bought a little silk screen kit ... been contemplating using it to label my wine.


----------



## Lurker (Sep 23, 2011)

shoebiedoo said:


> Do they come off easy enough when you're done? I want to start labeling, up to now I've been using masking tape...It come off REAL easy


How did you run the tape thru the printer? Maybe put it on waxed paper? If I could get it thru the printer, I would use it exclusively.


----------



## Lurker (Sep 23, 2011)

joea132 said:


> Back when I used to sell fake parking stickers in college I found that you have to go with a laser printer over inkjet in any type of wet of humid environment. This is especially true if you are using those label sheets that you have to moisten to get them sticky. And I agree that the quality is much better, at least I never got caught by campus police ::::


Hair spray works. :B


----------



## Marauderer (Sep 23, 2011)

I am going to use the Avery 58163 2" x 4" repositioning labels that peel off when you are done and no soaking.


----------

